
Hanjin shipping collapses - Tsagadai
http://abc.net.au/news/2016-09-05/south-korean-shipping-collapse-leaves-freight-stranded/7814768
======
CarolineW
The discussion from a few days ago is genuinely useful and interesting, and
can be found here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408426)
(49 comments)

A couple of further comments are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408608](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12408608)
(2 comments)

There have been several other submissions, some duplicate, and some with
different information or a different take on the story, but with no HN
discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12409281](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12409281)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12410801)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12411286](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12411286)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12416320](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12416320)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12418532)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12426181](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12426181)

